# me just showing off lol



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

its what i do best hope you enjoy









































































hope u all enjoy i had alot of fun while making these pics lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like fun.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Brute Man...I love Camo.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

its not camo anymore its more like tan and black lol tommmrow morning should be all black cammo looks cool but wears and scrathes like crazy


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

What do you use to paint it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

he dont paint it, he strips it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

One day I really want to learn how to do that. Great pictures!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

learn what? i teach riding at 12 pack of bush beer an hour and maybe can a skoal aday:bigok:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool pic's!


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

is that a custom coot that is straight in front of you in the 7th picture?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

crom a zone said:


> learn what? i teach riding at 12 pack of bush beer an hour and maybe can a skoal aday:bigok:


Water wheelies.
Let me know when you're in Calgary


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

i think i have been snuffed


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I told you I wanted to learn, but I guess you didn't take me seriously.....sigh 
Hey...you have tomorrow off, don't you


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Seeing the pics make me wanna go try my new tires out Haha


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes make me wanna ride to but i waiting on a fuel pump


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Mat the seventh pic @ RYC did you make it across that hole without getting off and pushing or getting pulled? Thats a bad *** hole, cant believe I missed you going across that I was there that weekend to!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

some of that riding looks like it should be done to song:
POD - Boom


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool!! Looks like we should change your name to Chrome Dome though.......... :bigok:

Just kidding!


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes likange i did make it through that hole it was hard as hell but i did.... 

why chrome dome tho???


and all the music i listend to was 'hatbreed, lamb of god, as i lay dieying)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Chrome Dome is slang for bald man. :bigok:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

nice yes at the ripe old age of 24 well more towrds 22 i started losing my hair and going bald lol


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

^glad i'm not the only one here going bald at 23 lol....

nice pics btw... makes me want to come down there and ride some more


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

we welcome every and all to come down and ride plenty of beer drinking and girl watchin going on down here


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

RYC new years Ride?


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

if i get my bike done hell ya ryc new years


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

where do yall ride down south?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

What's that balck thing parked next to the truck in the 7th picture from the top?

Looks Cool


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

homemade swamp buggy looks like haha.. :bigok:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

yes down south i ride any and everywhere from homstead to mayakka


----------

